# Any ideas? (pics)



## x Big Dave x (Feb 28, 2010)

Okay i'll try to keep this as short as possible, to be honest im not sure there's much I can do at this stage as im at week 7 and it's only supposed to take 8-9 weeks but I always allow for an extra week anyway.

Strain: White Queen
Medium: Bio Bizz light mix
Food: canna terra flores/ topmax bloom stim/ atami bloombastic and every 2 feeds I give a small feed of alga-mic.
Temps: 48f lights off - 73f with lights on (temps taken at soil level) 
Lights & vent are fine.


History: A few bouts of stress, during veg they went about 9 days without water, they recovered okay but stunted growth and lost a lot of the foilage. Even worse the first 2 weeks into flowering I had fan problems so temps were too high (90-92f) this caused more stunted growth and more foilage lost. After that, the last 5 weeks everything else has been okay. PH always tested with meter and run off is around 6.5.

I never knew about still giving a bit of N during the flowering so thats why i've started to add a bit of algamic. With the foilage loss I also noticed I never had proper 'fan' leaves so my other theory is that normally while these yellow up towards the end, instead it's using the N from the 'middle leaves' instead? 

As this is a remote grow, on occasions they are left to dry out too much but nothing too severe, so these pics are taken after 5 days without a feed. 

As i've never flushed them, I decided to give them a flush yesterday but im not expecting the yellow leaves to recover. Im just hoping to avoid 'bud growth loss' in the last few weeks. Im also not too concerned as the bud growth throughout as been steady and has really picked up in the last week or so. Also the yellowing leaves have been showing up (not as bad) for the last 4 weeks.

Any comments/suggestions as to what I may be doing wrong? Im putting it down to the stress/under watering/lack of proper fan leaves and that it's close to the end of the cycle. 

Constructive criticism welcome and feel free to ask any questions if i've missed anything  

Thanks growers! 

p.s Im really excited as this is my first grow for about 5 years!


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Man those look beautiful! It's quite normal for fans to yellow and die off at the end of flowering , looks like a bit of n-deficiency. Stay your course bud and get ready fer a good harvest!


----------



## x Big Dave x (Feb 28, 2010)

Ah cheers dude :aok:


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

They don't look that bad for being that far along....


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 28, 2010)

*yeah. i was gonna say.. whats wrong.. lol other then the fact they look beautiful and should be at my house.. lol keep er growin man..
LH*


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 28, 2010)

No worries dude ya nearly done so stop ya sweating 

lol

t4


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 28, 2010)

yep...they look just like they should for where your at in growth...nice job, considering the problems you had!


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 28, 2010)

good looking plants.


----------



## x Big Dave x (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reassuring comments folks, my previous grows were in conjuction with someone else so i've never seen a grow all the way through. Just thought i'd check that they should be looking something like this at this stage


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 1, 2010)

They look great man...I want to smoke some!


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Mar 1, 2010)

beautiful keep it up!

they look a little droopy, what's the water cycle set at?
cheers! and good luck
destroyer


----------



## x Big Dave x (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi BD

Thanks, they take about 2 litres of water every 3-4 days, they look a bit droopy because I missed a day so this was day 5 without water. Also the humidity is around 20% so things tend to dry out pretty quickly in there.

Thanks LF - 2 more weeks to go and i'll let you know how she smokes :ccc:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 2, 2010)

at this point in the game i would start backing off the nutes and feed with onlly water for the last week to 10 days. those leaves will drop off and will help cut cure time down. if you had the yellowing leaves for a few weeks id say it was a nitrogen diffency because the yellowing is uniform. nice grow brother- enjoy the fruits of your labor!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG is that the og BHC er! Nice to see ya trill!


----------

